# Perch growth rate?



## Star1pup

I know it's like asking how high is up, but I'm curious. I wonder how fast a perch grows in a small lake with plenty of minnows for feed.

I've been catching some perch about 4"-5" and some that (and I'm not kidding) were barely bigger than the minnow they tried to eat.

Is a 5" perch likely to be 8" by next summer? I wonder.


----------



## chaunc

Star1pup said:


> I know it's like asking how high is up, but I'm curious. I wonder how fast a perch grows in a small lake with plenty of minnows for feed.
> 
> I've been catching some perch about 4"-5" and some that (and I'm not kidding) were barely bigger than the minnow they tried to eat.
> 
> Is a 5" perch likely to be 8" by next summer? I wonder.


The size really depends on the size lake or pond they're in. If they over-populate the water they're in, you wont get a fast growth rate. They may even be stunted and only get to 5" or so. There's only so much food to eat so the more perch, without predation of them, the smaller they'll be. They may never reach the size of lake erie perch. Here's some i got from erie last month. Wish we could get them from inland lakes like that.


----------



## ress

check out NW forum, flagcityfisherman has a 40 limit on a table.


----------



## T-180

If they are not over populated & there is plenty of food ,then yes they should reach 8" in another year. Remember, as they get bigger, they need much more food, too. Had some perch in my pond & 10" fish were pretty common but they over preyed on the minnows and had to be thinned out heavily (yum!).


----------



## plsplns

Yeah Yum is right> Just got a bunch out of the lake this week two day total was 81 perch a lot were 10s but a few nice 11s and a 12'' can't wait to go again!


----------

